# Kirby’s quarterbacks



## poohbear (Sep 30, 2018)

I think there is a controversy brewing real fast for Kirby he’s been doing good to keep it under wraps but it’s brewing fast. Fromm is a good kid and all but fields is by far a better player and brings a whole different game. And the way we are playing he’s going to be needed soon to win the game. And when that happens it’s going to be on. Don’t know how it plays out but I will say when this year is up Fromm won’t be our quarter back.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2018)

To me it doesn’t really matter. Fromm’s complwtion % is off the chain. I just want to keep winning. Both kids are team players so there won’t be any controversy between them just the fans. Fields is a one read progression right now. He’d cost a game if he were the starter. Plus if the o line doesn’t man up it doesn’t matter who’s playing qb.


----------



## poohbear (Sep 30, 2018)

This is true , the whole team just seems a little off don’t know if they need some leaders to emerge or what the deal is. Fromm is off on his throws last year he was on the money pretty much. So don’t really know if it’s the loss of our leaders last year and no one has replaced them if yet? But we are going to half to get it right soon or we are going to get beat. We have one more warm up game and then it’s on. Kentucky is looking mighty good and if we played them now I just don’t know?


----------



## Throwback (Sep 30, 2018)

UGA lost multiple key players this year. Yes the team is very good but with no Michel, Chubb and Smith this year thats a huge hole to fill from an experience and leadership standpoint. CHubb and MIchel staying with the team last year when they didn't have to told me a lot about their character. That is EXTREMELY difficult to replace.  I really hope they go back to the SECCG and the NC but i don't know if they can make it through.  The LSU game  is gonna be a deciding factor.


----------



## across the river (Sep 30, 2018)

poohbear said:


> I think there is a controversy brewing real fast for Kirby he’s been doing good to keep it under wraps but it’s brewing fast. Fromm is a good kid and all but fields is by far a better player and brings a whole different game. And the way we are playing he’s going to be needed soon to win the game. And when that happens it’s going to be on. Don’t know how it plays out but I will say when this year is up Fromm won’t be our quarter back.



What games are you guys watching to come up with this stuff?  How many passes did Fields throw yesterday?   Two, that's it.   How many did he throw at Missouri?   Zero, nada.    The entire year he has throw less than 20 passes and nearly half of those were in the first game against Austin P.    He plays run packages, and will continue to play run packages in meaningful games.   You won't see him throw more than a handful of passes in any game unless it is a blowout, and they are getting him some work in.   There is zero chance Fields beats out Fromm before the end of the year, and a very slim chance he beats him out next year.   He can't read defenses, can't check into plays, and can go through his reads like he needs to be able to yet.   What he can do is run, but that alone isn't even close to enough to give hime the starting job, this year or likely next for that matter.


----------



## poohbear (Sep 30, 2018)

across the river said:


> What games are you guys watching to come up with this stuff?  How many passes did Fields throw yesterday?   Two, that's it.   How many did he throw at Missouri?   Zero, nada.    The entire year he has throw less than 20 passes and nearly half of those were in the first game against Austin P.    He plays run packages, and will continue to play run packages in meaningful games.   You won't see him throw more than a handful of passes in any game unless it is a blowout, and they are getting him some work in.   There is zero chance Fields beats out Fromm before the end of the year, and a very slim chance he beats him out next year.   He can't read defenses, can't check into plays, and can go through his reads like he needs to be able to yet.   What he can do is run, but that alone isn't even close to enough to give hime the starting job, this year or likely next for that matter.



I will have to disagree with you yes he only thrown for a few passes but I think I see a different spark in the offense when he is in. And non of the backs have stepped up to what I was expecting Herrien looks better than swift and Holyfield in my opinion. I think the non running has effected Fromm a lot. But we shall see I hope Fromm stays in he’s deserved it but I not so sure right now but time will tell I guess


----------



## across the river (Sep 30, 2018)

poohbear said:


> I will have to disagree with you yes he only thrown for a few passes but I think I see a different spark in the offense when he is in. And non of the backs have stepped up to what I was expecting Herrien looks better than swift and Holyfield in my opinion. I think the non running has effected Fromm a lot. But we shall see I hope Fromm stays in he’s deserved it but I not so sure right now but time will tell I guess




Fields gives you a different dynamic for sure, but they aren't out there trying to run wild cat every play with him or the air raid with Fromm..  They are trying to run the ball and pass off of play action.  They had rather have a game manager that isn't going to make mistakes or turn the ball over.  Fields is great on running plays in those situations, but you can't do that all of the time.  There is a reason teams don't just run out of the wildcats the whole game, which is essential what Fields is doing for the most part. 

When your line is that big the objective is to just wear the other team down over the course fo the game and put it away in the second half.   Pittman has said as much many times. With that type of gameplay, they want a qb to manage the game, not make mistakes or turn the ball over, hit the open guy on play action, and give you an opportunity to convert third downs.  Fromm checks way more of those boxes than Fields right now.   I personally think they are just playing Fields enough to keep him involved and happy.    I think there is zero chance he takes over the starting job from Fromm this year, barring injury of course.


----------



## ribber (Sep 30, 2018)

Not sure what the OP is smoking, but Fields is not by far the better QB. I don't see a QB 'controversy' at all. Fields is more athletic but is light years away from Fromm in passing and running a pro-style offense from what I've seen so far.


----------



## Duff (Sep 30, 2018)

Good Lord dude, Fromm is a 19 yr old true sophomore that led his team to the National Championship game as an 18 year old after being thrown into a starting role sooner than anyone wanted. His career record is something like 18-2. He IS the O leader. 

Kirby is using Fields just exactly as he needs to. Keeps him happy and adds a different dynamic to the offense that teams have to plan for. (I think CKS will add to that as the schedule gets tougher). 

Im tickled the Dawgs are in a situation where the fans (myself included sometimes) expect almost perfection.  But hey, we’re 5-0, ranked 2nd in the nation and have 2 weeks to improve and tighten up the little things (not overlooking a vandy). I understand we’re not winning on style points but we’re winning and averaging 40+ points per game. D is improving, o line looked much better in the second half, receivers are fine, backs are good(I think Swift should see the ball more)...... plus, it should only get better from this year. 

That said, I will be shocked if we get through Luswho, Fla, Aub, and Ky at 3-1, but I don’t think a position change  on any part of the team would affect the outcomes.


----------



## poohbear (Sep 30, 2018)

You just wait till we get behind in a game to where he will put fields in and he runs or passes he’s way back on top just like Tua in the NCG and then it will be on like Donkey Kong just ask Saban, it’s coming just a matter of time. I don’t see our backs keeping us on top this year. Someone is going to have to bring a different demension. Kirby knows it he’s already edgy in the interviews when ask, he’s doing a good job so far keeping it low key, but there is a storm brewing.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 30, 2018)

poohbear said:


> I will have to disagree with you yes he only thrown for a few passes but I think I see a different spark in the offense when he is in. And non of the backs have stepped up to what I was expecting Herrien looks better than swift and Holyfield in my opinion. I think the non running has effected Fromm a lot. But we shall see I hope Fromm stays in he’s deserved it but I not so sure right now but time will tell I guess



Just for clarity, what were you expecting from our backs?  We are averaging 250 yds per game on the ground.  That's good for 2nd in the SEC.  UK is averaging a few more yards per game.


----------



## poohbear (Sep 30, 2018)

hayseed_theology said:


> Just for clarity, what were you expecting from our backs?  We are averaging 250 yds per game on the ground.  That's good for 2nd in the SEC.  UK is averaging a few more yards per game.



No don’t get me wrong they are
Doing ok just don’t seem to have that bust it loose take it to the house runs that we’ve seen Swift do but is probably on O Line but maybe they will get it going. I just feel against a strong defense they are going to shut us down in the run.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 30, 2018)

If the other teams prepared all week for Fields like they are for Fromm, my guess is he wouldn’t be as effective as he is coming off the bench at this point.


----------



## tcward (Sep 30, 2018)

bullgator said:


> If the other teams prepared all week for Fields like they are for Fromm, my guess is he wouldn’t be as effective as he is coming off the bench at this point.


Exactly!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 30, 2018)

hayseed_theology said:


> Just for clarity, what were you expecting from our backs?  We are averaging 250 yds per game on the ground.  That's good for 2nd in the SEC.  UK is averaging a few more yards per game.


and bama would be first if they didnt have the best qb and receiving corp in the nation. still bama has by far the best running backs in the nation. by far.


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 30, 2018)

ribber said:


> Not sure what the OP is smoking, but Fields is not by far the better QB. I don't see a QB 'controversy' at all. Fields is more athletic but is light years away from Fromm in passing and running a pro-style offense from what I've seen so far.


This. 

70% completion rate and Fields playing 1 snap vs Mizz should tell folks what they need to know.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Sep 30, 2018)

I can’t see both staying in Athens for two years, unless one is okay the back up role next year.  No way Fields is sitting or only playing partial ball for two years, whether he’s better or not.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 30, 2018)

Georgia is ranked 33rd in total offensehttps://www.ncaa.com/stats/football/fbs/current/team/21


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 30, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> I can’t see both staying in Athens for two years, unless one is okay the back up role next year.  No way Fields is sitting or only playing partial ball for two years, whether he’s better or not.


Seems that a lot of the top teams are running into that issue


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 30, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> I can’t see both staying in Athens for two years, unless one is okay the back up role next year.  No way Fields is sitting or only playing partial ball for two years, whether he’s better or not.


You've said this several times, but Fields has played in 5 games and can't RS now. Him transferring makes no sense now. If he transfers he sits just as long as if he stays with all current indicators being Fromm will leave early.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 30, 2018)

Why would Fromm leave early?


----------



## Ocmulgee44 (Sep 30, 2018)

Let's check our shoes for rat poison.


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 30, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Why would Fromm leave early?


After next year?


----------



## across the river (Sep 30, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Why would Fromm leave early?




He is saying he leaves after next year for the same reason Haskins leaves after this year.   Money.
Fromm was "projected" #1 believe it or not until Tua showed up.  Fields can't redshirt this year now, so he won't transfer because he would have to sit next year.  Fromm leaves after next year and then Fields takes over.  


http://www.draftblaster.com/2020-nfl-mock-draft/


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 30, 2018)

across the river said:


> He is saying he leaves after next year for the same reason Haskins leaves after this year.   Money.
> Fromm was "projected" #1 believe it or not until Tua showed up.  Fields can't redshirt this year now, so he won't transfer because he would have to sit next year.  Fromm leaves after next year and then Fields takes over.
> 
> 
> http://www.draftblaster.com/2020-nfl-mock-draft/


 So. Fromm is 5 games into his sophomore season and you think he's a #1 draft pick? I want some of what your smokin. Haskins is a sophomore to. He's not going anywhere this year


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 30, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> After next year?


Yes


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 30, 2018)

https://www.ncaa.com/stats/football/fbs/current/individual/11.   Fromm' not even a top 50 QB right now. Good grief


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 30, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> https://www.ncaa.com/stats/football/fbs/current/individual/11.   Fromm' not even a top 50 QB right now. Good grief


Yet still, some predict he’s a #1 OA pick in the 2020 draft. Hence my comment.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 30, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> Yet still, some predict he’s a #1 OA pick in the 2020 draft. Hence my comment.


Who is some?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 30, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> To me it doesn’t really matter. Fromm’s complwtion % is off the chain. I just want to keep winning. Both kids are team players so there won’t be any controversy between them just the fans. Fields is a one read progression right now. He’d cost a game if he were the starter. Plus if the o line doesn’t man up it doesn’t matter who’s playing qb.


That o line is why Fields could be better.  Much like Dobbs made us better.  But I agree with the rest.  You stick with Fromm


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2018)

I dont think Fromm leaves early.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 30, 2018)

The two quarterbacks are the least of our problems.  Kirby played them the right amount of time each yesterday.  Don't think you will see Fields just in mop up duty anymore.  Great change up problem for DC' s we will see in the future.  Get well soon Big Ben Cleveland.  Love me some Cade Mays, he did OK out at tackle last week, but he got abused at guard yesterday.


----------



## across the river (Sep 30, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> So. Fromm is 5 games into his sophomore season and you think he's a #1 draft pick? I want some of what your smokin. Haskins is a sophomore to. He's not going anywhere this year


 
I didn't say that. You asked why he would leave, and I answered your question.   I even posted a link of a mock draft that has him going number 2, and that isn't the only one out there showing that.  If he stays projected to go in the top 5, he would be an idiot not to go.  Will it happen, I don't know, but you asked why he would leave early, and I provided you an answer.    Also, Haskins came into Ohio State with Bosa and that class in 2016, which makes him a redshirt sophomore and eligible for the draft this year.   If he keeps playing well he is gone.


----------



## across the river (Sep 30, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Who is some?



Maybe not all 1st overall, but all first round.

http://walterfootball.com/draft2020.php

http://www.draftblaster.com/2020-nfl-mock-draft/

https://nfldraftexpress.com/2020-nfl-mock-draft/

And notice Haskins is missing.  This link will tell you why.

https://heavy.com/sports/2018/09/dwayne-haskins-nfl-draft-mock-ohio-state-qb/


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 30, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> and bama would be first if they didnt have the best qb and receiving corp in the nation. still bama has by far the best running backs in the nation. by far.



UCF might want to dispute that.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 1, 2018)

poohbear said:


> I think there is a controversy brewing real fast for Kirby he’s been doing good to keep it under wraps but it’s brewing fast. Fromm is a good kid and all but fields is by far a better player and brings a whole different game. And the way we are playing he’s going to be needed soon to win the game. And when that happens it’s going to be on. Don’t know how it plays out but I will say when this year is up Fromm won’t be our quarter back.



No sir, you are wrong.  Fromm knows the offense and runs it better.  Fields has enough talent to get himself out of trouble, but if you really watched his performance, he isn't ready to start.  Take for instance when the tried to hand the ball off on the wrong side on Saturday.

I see him as the future and I see him being used more and more in certain situations, but Fromm is still the man.


----------



## poohbear (Oct 1, 2018)

MudDucker said:


> No sir, you are wrong.  Fromm knows the offense and runs it better.  Fields has enough talent to get himself out of trouble, but if you really watched his performance, he isn't ready to start.  Take for instance when the tried to hand the ball off on the wrong side on Saturday.
> 
> I see him as the future and I see him being used more and more in certain situations, but Fromm is still the man.



Yes I know Fromm is the man but I just have a feeling at some point it’s going to get real tight and they will have to put fields in and then it will be history, sort of like Bama’s deal played out? Who knows guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 1, 2018)

When they put Fields in they need to leave the play book open for him.The young man is good and has a great arm with the ability to make plays by throwing are running the ball. I would like to see him play more for sure.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs and Go Fromm!!! Fields to but not this year


----------



## Tmpr111 (Oct 1, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> You've said this several times, but Fields has played in 5 games and can't RS now. Him transferring makes no sense now. If he transfers he sits just as long as if he stays with all current indicators being Fromm will leave early.




What if Fromm loses the job and then transfers?  Then plays QB at Auburn with his brother?  That'd be fun.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 1, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> What if Fromm loses the job and then transfers?  Then plays QB at Auburn with his brother?  That'd be fun.




Be even more fun if he transferred to auburn and beat the dawgs


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Oct 1, 2018)

People like the op are why the coaches hate the media. QB CONTROVERSY!!All we've really seen Fields do is run, the coaches will play him when they feel like they might need the QB to run in a situation. Barring an injury, he will not start. Fromm and Gaillard are the offensive leaders and those two have all but guaranteed they will start for that reason alone. Obviously there are many more reasons why they are the starters, but their leadership is the biggest. Especially on a team that is still deciding who its leaders are


----------



## Tmpr111 (Oct 1, 2018)

The coaches are why the coaches hate the media... they oversell themselves and the program to bring in the kids.  They create the controversy, the media (which I'm not a fan of) is just doing their job in trying to figure it out.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 1, 2018)

HunterJoe24 said:


> People like the op are are why the coaches hate the media. QB CONTROVERSY!!



This. ^

Fields does not have command of the game like Fromm does.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Oct 1, 2018)

elfiii said:


> This. ^
> 
> Fields does not have command of the game like Fromm does.



He's not been given a chance to have command of a game like Fromm has and did, last year.  And understandably so, no need to give him command when you have a commander.  But I don't think anyone can say Fields hasn't taken command, he's not been given it...………………. yet.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 1, 2018)

You can ruin a potentially great qb by putting them in situations they’re not completely ready for. Maybe CKS and Fields are both on the same page on this. Maybe the way to look at it is that Fields has the luxury of not having to try and carry the team before he’s absolutely ready.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Oct 1, 2018)

how about both qbs and a running back in the back field.  That would be a d scheme nightmare


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 1, 2018)

one of then needs to protect the ball better


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 1, 2018)

poohbear said:


> I think there is a controversy brewing real fast for Kirby he’s been doing good to keep it under wraps but it’s brewing fast. Fromm is a good kid and all but fields is by far a better player and brings a whole different game. And the way we are playing he’s going to be needed soon to win the game. And when that happens it’s going to be on. Don’t know how it plays out but I will say when this year is up Fromm won’t be our quarter back.



good thing you are not the coach


----------



## poohbear (Oct 1, 2018)

spurrs and racks said:


> good thing you are not the coach




True I am not , but I think I am right , no way fields sits 2 years and maybe not this year but we shall see. Once he is used to pull out a game just like tua it’s going to be over.


----------



## poohbear (Oct 1, 2018)

bullgator said:


> You can ruin a potentially great qb by putting them in situations they’re not completely ready for. Maybe CKS and Fields are both on the same page on this. Maybe the way to look at it is that Fields has the luxury of not having to try and carry the team before he’s absolutely ready.



What about Tua he was put in the most stressful situation you could dream up for a freshman some guys just have the will to win and make it happen.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 1, 2018)

you think you are right about what?

let Kirby Smart do what's best for the Georgia Bulldogs and you do what ever it is that you are good at. And just be a fan.

 Kirby new full well what he was getting into when he offered Fields a scholarship. Personally, I have seen nothing Fields has done to even remotely think that Jake's job is in trouble. Georgia is like everybody else, they play each week according to the competition on the other side line. Kirby is not going to get the team "Sky High" each and every week.

Here is a tip, Georgia still has to play LSU, Auburn and Kentucky, I would worry about how the dawgs play in those games and let the cup cake games go as they do. Tenn was not going to beat Georgia and neither is Florida.

All of this will hash itself out. Just ride with it.

Fields is a kid, and not near as mature as Jake. Jake has command of the team.

I watched Jake play ball from a child, and he is the best high school quarterback I have ever seen. He is better than Watson, he is better than Lawrence, he is better than Fields. If Jake was to come out this season in the NFL draft, he would be the top quarterback taken. He would go ahead of all the quarterbacks you are watching on Saturdays right now. He would go ahead of the Washington quarterback, the WV quarterback, The Penn State quarterback.

IMHO


----------



## Tmpr111 (Oct 1, 2018)

spurrs and racks said:


> Fields is a kid, and not near as mature as Jake. Jake has command of the team.
> 
> I watched Jake play ball from a child, and he is the best high school quarterback I have ever seen. He is better than Watson, he is better than Lawrence, he is better than Fields. If Jake was to come out this season in the NFL draft, he would be the top quarterback taken. He would go ahead of all the quarterbacks you are watching on Saturdays right now. He would go ahead of the Washington quarterback, the WV quarterback, The Penn State quarterback.
> 
> IMHO




You had me until this


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 1, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> https://www.ncaa.com/stats/football/fbs/current/individual/11.   Fromm' not even a top 50 QB right now. Good grief



Thanks, you have confirmed that you know nothing about football as I suspected.


----------



## poohbear (Oct 1, 2018)

spurrs and racks said:


> you think you are right about what?
> 
> let Kirby Smart do what's best for the Georgia Bulldogs and you do what ever it is that you are good at. And just be a fan.
> 
> ...



Totally disagree here by far not the best quarterback playing and you will see this soon


----------



## AugustaDawg (Oct 1, 2018)

Funny, I remember clamoring about a running back controversy when Michel & Chubb were there.


----------



## poohbear (Oct 1, 2018)

The chemistry is just off don’t know what it is Fromm is not hitting his throws to receivers like last year, he don’t make any throws across the middle especially to the tight ends but when fields is in, I know it’s just been a few plays but to me they just seem to click better the run game is better. But when they get tested , which to date they have not we will see what they are made of.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Oct 1, 2018)

He's drilling receivers in the hands!?!?!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2018)

poohbear said:


> What about Tua he was put in the most stressful situation you could dream up for a freshman some guys just have the will to win and make it happen.



Why put someone in that situation, if it is not necessary? Tua is a Sophomore, Fields is a true Freshman. Kirby know what he has with Fields, I think I will trust him to handle it. That is what he is being paid for.


----------



## poohbear (Oct 1, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Why put someone in that situation, if it is not necessary? Tua is a Sophomore, Fields is a true Freshman. Kirby know what he has with Fields, I think I will trust him to handle it. That is what he is being paid for.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I don’t think Kirby is going to listen to me anyways , just stating what I see and the storm that’s brewing


----------



## riprap (Oct 1, 2018)

Fromm knows what's coming on every play and usually has the right play called, but knowing and doing are two different things. He's got great numbers because he makes safe throws. He also holds the ball too long and takes sacks and fumbles the ball...


----------



## riprap (Oct 1, 2018)

If we are to make it back to the NC game Fields will need to be on the field just as much as Fromm is. We can't be settling for field goals against bama. They are going to score almost every possession.


----------



## across the river (Oct 1, 2018)

poohbear said:


> The chemistry is just off don’t know what it is Fromm is not hitting his throws to receivers like last year, he don’t make any throws across the middle especially to the tight ends but when fields is in, I know it’s just been a few plays but to me they just seem to click better the run game is better. But when they get tested , which to date they have not we will see what they are made of.



If you have watched every down Georgia has played this year, you have seen Justin Fields throw  a total of 18 passes. Nearly half of those were in the Austin P game, and most of the others were mop up duty.  Quite the sample size to be basing this whole argument you are making on.


----------



## poohbear (Oct 1, 2018)

across the river said:


> If you have watched every down Georgia has played this year, you have seen Justin Fields throw  a total of 18 passes. Nearly half of those were in the Austin P game, and most of the others were mop up duty.  Quite the sample size to be basing this whole argument you are making on.




This is true too. Maybe it’s all the new players this year but just hasn’t looked as sharp, if we were to play Bama right now it would be ugly, not so sure about LSU and definitely Kentucky if we get through these games with a win maybe I will eat my words?


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 1, 2018)

Boy all this winning and y’all worried about who should be QB1.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 1, 2018)

People don't realize it yet, but the Fromm/Fields duo will be our new offense identity going forward just like the Chubb/Michel duo was before.  Quit fighting it and embrace it.  I get the Fromm love.  When you think about it, Fromm was the most important freshman in UGA football history since Hershel.  Although we have some good backs, none are Chubb/Michel good.  Especially with Swift ailing, and he is ailing.  The groin injury from the spring is still bothering him.  It is going to be more on the QBs this year than last. So what if Fields has to come in  and save the the day in the future.  Great.  Doesn't mean Fromm won't start the next game.  Can't believe most see this duo as a glass half empty, rather than a glass flowing over the top.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 1, 2018)

I didnt realize they was a QB controversy at UGa


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 1, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> What if Fromm loses the job and then transfers?  Then plays QB at Auburn with his brother?  That'd be fun.


I don’t see that either. Fromm is a UGA dude. Always wanted to go and was always gonna go...........til that big dummy Shottenheimer tried to ruin it. ?


----------



## across the river (Oct 1, 2018)

FootLongDawg said:


> People don't realize it yet, but the Fromm/Fields duo will be our new offense identity going forward just like the Chubb/Michel duo was before.  Quit fighting it and embrace it.  I get the Fromm love.  When you think about it, Fromm was the most important freshman in UGA football history since Hershel.  Although we have some good backs, none are Chubb/Michel good.  Especially with Swift ailing, and he is ailing.  The groin injury from the spring is still bothering him.  It is going to be more on the QBs this year than last. So what if Fields has to come in  and save the the day in the future.  Great.  Doesn't mean Fromm won't start the next game.  Can't believe most see this duo as a glass half empty, rather than a glass flowing over the top.



No, people have been saying the whole thread that Fromm will be QB1 and Fields will come in for run packages in most situations and come in to throw for mop-up duty.  However, Fields playing 6 -10 snaps a game isn't a Chubb / Michel like duo.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 1, 2018)

across the river said:


> No, people have been saying the whole thread that Fromm will be QB1 and Fields will come in for run packages in most situations and come in to throw for mop-up duty.  However, Fields playing 6 -10 snaps a game isn't a Chubb / Michel like duo.




Read what I wrote.  GOING FOWARD. Fields is about to get a LOT more playing time.  His days of just coming in when it's "safe" are over.  And it's going to be great." Fields playing 6-10 snaps a game isn't a Chubb/Michel like duo"  Well Duh


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 1, 2018)

fish hawk said:


> I didnt realize they was a QB controversy at UGa


There isn’t. It’s all rat poison


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 1, 2018)

DAWG1419 said:


> There isn’t. It’s all rat poison



Agreed.  There is a talent overload "problem"


----------



## bullgator (Oct 1, 2018)

poohbear said:


> What about Tua he was put in the most stressful situation you could dream up for a freshman some guys just have the will to win and make it happen.


Different situations. Tua was a desperation move that was NEEDED in the NC    game. Secondly, each coach has to make the determination of who’s ready and when. Creating a qb controversy because some fans think they know better is a good way to lose a job. I’m certain if Smart thought a change was the best move for the team he’d make it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 1, 2018)

spurrs and racks said:


> you think you are right about what?
> 
> let Kirby Smart do what's best for the Georgia Bulldogs and you do what ever it is that you are good at. And just be a fan.
> 
> ...


 no way he would go before Tua.  I want some of what you're Drinking


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 1, 2018)

tua could lead bama to a three peat. he will win the heisman this year if he stays healthy. bama has everyone back next year too. bigger and badder. and he could repeat the heisman. i see a good game manager in fromm. nothing more.fields might be good. but untested and unknown.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 2, 2018)

I usually don’t say much to or about Bama fans, nor do I dislike Bammers or Alabama in general. But this thread isn’t about Tua or Bama. There are plenty of threads or other media about Bama. This is about UGA quarterbacks. Bama has the quarter back controversy, UGA doesn’t.
Moving forward. Fromm IS the UGA quarterback, and Fields is the #2. Period. Fields will get about 30% of the snaps and maybe few more if the situation allows; not requires. Fields has the physical tools to be sure, but he is somewhat like the other mass of freshman on the team in that he lacks the experience. Some mentioned Fromm holding too long or fumbles, well count freshmen and rs frosh on the OL
And now count how many times Fields has been required to stand in the pocket and NOT take off running. Fields will be the quarterback of the future, but withstanding injuries, Fromm is the man for this year at the minimum.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 2, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> i see a good game manager in fromm.



With a (Bulldogs’ roster consists of 68.2 percent freshmen and sophomores) you need a good game manager. 

Also I think Fields would surprise a lot of folks in this thread if he was needed to take over. Fields has what it takes just like Fromm when he was thrown in the fire a year ago.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 2, 2018)

hey poohbear............

you are right about one thing..............

Georgia has not been tested......

Roll Tide


----------



## poohbear (Oct 2, 2018)

nickel back said:


> With a (Bulldogs’ roster consists of 68.2 percent freshmen and sophomores) you need a good game manager.
> 
> Also I think Fields would surprise a lot of folks in this thread if he was needed to take over. Fields has what it takes just like Fromm when he was thrown in the fire a year ago.




This exactly and when this happens it will be a controversy.


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 2, 2018)

MCBUCK said:


> I usually don’t say much to or about Bama fans, nor do I dislike Bammers or Alabama in general. But this thread isn’t about Tua or Bama. There are plenty of threads or other media about Bama. This is about UGA quarterbacks. Bama has the quarter back controversy, UGA doesn’t.
> Moving forward. Fromm IS the UGA quarterback, and Fields is the #2. Period. Fields will get about 30% of the snaps and maybe few more if the situation allows; not requires. Fields has the physical tools to be sure, but he is somewhat like the other mass of freshman on the team in that he lacks the experience. Some mentioned Fromm holding too long or fumbles, well count freshmen and rs frosh on the OL
> And now count how many times Fields has been required to stand in the pocket and NOT take off running. Fields will be the quarterback of the future, but withstanding injuries, Fromm is the man for this year at the minimum.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 2, 2018)

spurrs and racks said:


> hey poohbear............
> 
> you are right about one thing..............
> 
> ...



Again. This thread has nothing do do with Alabama. But since you insist, Bama hasn’t been tested either. Unless as a football fan you consider Ol Miss, ULL, a bottom dwelling ACC team and a first year coached 3-2 SEC aTm. 

Back on thread topic. 
Fromm will remain the starting QB for UGA, with Fields playing when Kirby decides the timing is appropriate. 2019 May hold something different but as Kirby has said, “The plan is, there is no plan.” Channel Mike Tyson folks,
“Everybody has a plan until they get punched in the mouth.”
Ask the coke bottle.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Oct 2, 2018)

spoken like a Dawg Fan.........

as a bama fan I certainly can use the correction......

ROLL TIDE!

s&r


----------



## elfiii (Oct 2, 2018)

fish hawk said:


> I didnt realize they was a QB controversy at UGa





DAWG1419 said:


> There isn’t. It’s all rat poison



^^^


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> tua could lead bama to a three peat. he will win the heisman this year if he stays healthy. bama has everyone back next year too. bigger and badder. and he could repeat the heisman. i see a good game manager in fromm. nothing more.fields might be good. but untested and unknown.



Alabama did pretty well with OB's as game managers through the years.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> How long will Fields be a dog with the way the baseball team treats him?



That is not even worth the popcorn you wasted. Guarantee that was not the first racial slur he ever heard, and he prolly heard quite a few of them in HS.


----------



## TinKnocker (Oct 2, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> That is not even worth the popcorn you wasted. Guarantee that was not the first racial slur he ever heard, and he prolly heard quite a few of them in HS.


SS Thug is a race baiter in his spare time.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 2, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> That is not even worth the popcorn you wasted. Guarantee that was not the first racial slur he ever heard, and he prolly heard quite a few of them in HS.


???


----------



## nickel back (Oct 3, 2018)

this is UGLY

(Fromm is 1-of-14 converting for a first down on plays of third-and-9 or longer this season, and the results have been at times disastrous. Fromm has been sacked four times out of those 14 plays, thrown two interceptions and fumbled on another occasion)

(The Georgia pass game hasn’t taken off either, seventh in the SEC and 76th in the nation with just 219.8 yards per game through the air)


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 3, 2018)

nickel back said:


> this is UGLY
> 
> (Fromm is 1-of-14 converting for a first down on plays of third-and-9 or longer this season, and the results have been at times disastrous. Fromm has been sacked four times out of those 14 plays, thrown two interceptions and fumbled on another occasion)
> 
> (The Georgia pass game hasn’t taken off either, seventh in the SEC and 76th in the nation with just 219.8 yards per game through the air)




Well, you can put a lot if not all of those sacks on the OL; it’s  their job to keep his jersey clean. They are a cobbled together bunch of freshmen and sophomores. And. A couple are playing out of position right now too. 

As far as being behind I the passing game? UGA is ranked 9th in the nation running the ball. RTDB baby. The logic is there; control the run game. Period. Kirby wants to run the ball. That’s our identity. Run when you want to and pass when you have to. 

These are still pups regardless of how many stars they have by their names.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 3, 2018)

MCBUCK said:


> Well, you can put a lot if not all of those sacks on the OL; it’s  their job to keep his jersey clean. They are a cobbled together bunch of freshmen and sophomores. And. A couple are playing out of position right now too.
> 
> As far as being behind I the passing game? UGA is ranked 9th in the nation running the ball. RTDB baby. The logic is there; control the run game. Period. Kirby wants to run the ball. That’s our identity. Run when you want to and pass when you have to.
> 
> These are still pups regardless of how many stars they have by their names.



I agree with ya.

But...

When the game comes that our running game is shut down or we are behind, lets just hope the DAWGS!! can find the passing game needed to win.


----------



## poohbear (Oct 3, 2018)

nickel back said:


> I agree with ya.
> 
> But...
> 
> When the game comes that our running game is shut down or we are behind, lets just hope the DAWGS!! can find the passing game needed to win.




This is when you will see Fields and then we will have a controversy


----------



## FootLongDawg (Oct 3, 2018)

When we lose a game, and the reason can be traced directly back to the play of Jake Fromm, I might become slightly worried.  It has not happened in a year and a half.  And before you spout stupidly "What about Auburn 1 and Bama" save your bandwidth. Wasn't his fault.


----------



## across the river (Oct 3, 2018)

nickel back said:


> this is UGLY
> 
> (Fromm is 1-of-14 converting for a first down on plays of third-and-9 or longer this season, and the results have been at times disastrous. Fromm has been sacked four times out of those 14 plays, thrown two interceptions and fumbled on another occasion)
> 
> (The Georgia pass game hasn’t taken off either, seventh in the SEC and 76th in the nation with just 219.8 yards per game through the air)




You act like they threw it all over the place last year.  Fromm was in that 5 -7 range in almost ever statistical category last year.  The only stat he was even near the top in was competition percentage and he was #2.   He is around 10% higher this year than he was last year.  You all need to chill out.  The sky is not falling.  Fromm is doing what he is supposed to and Fields is doing what he is supposed to.  There is no qb controversy, so quit try to make one up.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2018)

If we had started Fields from day one, and had lost a game, the experts would be saying, why did we do something that stupid, we had a good QB. CKS is having to deal with something most SEC coaches would die for, and that is more talent than places to places to play them. He will learn how to deal with this better as he gets more experience. Satan did not teach him all of his tricks.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 4, 2018)

across the river said:


> You act like they threw it all over the place last year.  Fromm was in that 5 -7 range in almost ever statistical category last year.  The only stat he was even near the top in was competition percentage and he was #2.   He is around 10% higher this year than he was last year.  You all need to chill out.  The sky is not falling.  Fromm is doing what he is supposed to and Fields is doing what he is supposed to.  There is no qb controversy, so quit try to make one up.



I'm not acting like nothing, just stating the facts for all to read. I'm a Fromm guy and thinks he is the best one for the job as of now.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 4, 2018)

Baseball player who used racial slur is kicked off of team.  He was man enough to call up and apologize to Justin.  Justin isn't going anywhere.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 4, 2018)

some more to read about UGA's QB's

https://dawnofthedawg.com/2018/10/03/georgia-football-overreactions-lopsided-win-tennessee/


----------



## across the river (Oct 4, 2018)

nickel back said:


> I'm not acting like nothing, just stating the facts for all to read. I'm a Fromm guy and thinks he is the best one for the job as of now.




Well when you start off saying 

*"this is UGLY"*

and end by saying 

*"(The Georgia pass game hasn’t taken off either, seventh in the SEC and 76th in the nation with just 219.8 yards per game through the air)"*

I would think you could see how it could be interpreted that you were "acting like" it was worse this year than last.  Like I said, his completion percentage. is over 70% this year and at "just 219.8" as you put it, they are still throwing for more than the 177 mpg they averaged last year.   You can throw up facts all day long, but if you don't provide a context to with the facts they are meaningless.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 4, 2018)

across the river said:


> Well when you start off saying
> 
> *"this is UGLY"*
> 
> ...



because (*seventh in the SEC and 76th in the nation) is ugly, look/or read into it how ever you want.*


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 4, 2018)

nickel back said:


> because (*seventh in the SEC and 76th in the nation) is ugly, look/or read into it how ever you want.*


?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 4, 2018)

It seems the only qb controversy at Uga has been started by some of the fans. It started in the off-season with the  "if Fromm slipps up once, Fields is taking over."

I think some folks thought Fields was NFL ready from day 1.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 4, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> It seems the only qb controversy at Uga has been started by some of the fans. It started in the off-season with the  "if Fromm slipps up once, Fields is taking over."
> 
> I think some folks thought Fields was NFL ready from day 1.


i agree. i would stay with fromm. solid game manager. he gets it done.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 4, 2018)

across the river said:


> Well when you start off saying
> 
> *"this is UGLY"*
> 
> ...


Is the 177 all games last yr or the first five from last yr?


----------



## across the river (Oct 4, 2018)

DAWG1419 said:


> Is the 177 all games last yr or the first five from last yr?



All year.  
https://www.sports-reference.com/cfb/schools/georgia/2017.html


----------

